# IDEAL AQUASCAPING



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey, i was wondering what the best layout for my tank would be to start breeding, first of all, my p's are about 5 inchs, so they are not big enough yet, but when they are, i was wondering what kinda of plants rocks, driftwood i should be lookin into to get the into the whole breeding thing,


----------

